# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  التحليل الكلاسيكى  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## star

ارائي حول الازواج ........................وجهة نظرررر :016:

----------


## star

وووهذه ايضا

----------


## star

الحمد لله سقوط حرر لليورو فرنك

----------


## star

ومازلنا في المتابعه

----------


## مختار عبود

اخوي ستار انا بعرف ان الشارت يتكلم من تلقاء نفسة لكن لا تبخل علينا بتحليل اسفل كل شارت و فعلا تحليلاتك الفنية فنية

----------


## star

> اخوي ستار انا بعرف ان الشارت يتكلم من تلقاء نفسة لكن لا تبخل علينا بتحليل اسفل كل شارت و فعلا تحليلاتك الفنية فنية

 اهلين عموووو  مختاااار عبود 
كيف حالك ان شاء الله تمام
ياخي انا بعض الشارت عشان يسهل للمبتداء التعلم (((ولاكن انا لااضع توووصيه ابدا )) لااني لااتحملها سواء في الربح او الخساره لذلك التعلم كويس
لاكن ان شاء الله خيررر

----------


## star

الحمد لله اليورو استرالي اعطانا فوق 150 نقطه وولله الحمد

----------


## star

واليورو دولار +50 ولله الحمد

----------


## star

وهذه فرصه دخلنا بها  بعد الكسر 
وهي من فرص استاذنااا  القديرررر علاء ابو غانم ((فوالله ان احبه في الله )لااسلوبه في طرح الفرصه وتنظيم الشارت لديه فنسأل الله ان يجزيه عنا كل  خير :015:  اليــورو فــرنك
السعـــر الحــــالى 1.6610 
يســير الـــزوج على شـــــار الأريع ســـاعات صعــوداً وهبـــوطاً فى حيره ،،  مكـــونا نمـــوذج المثلث المتمـــاثل 
ننتظــر كســـر أحد ضــلعى المثلث والدخـــول بعــد الكســر 
""نتابع""

----------


## star

اليوم الاثنين 31-12
فرص ننتظر اما الاختراااااااااااق او كالكسرررررر

----------


## star

وهذذذذذذذذذه :Noco:

----------


## I am Mohammad

موضوع رائع وتحليلات راقية  :015:  ..   متابعين معك .. ولي تعليق ان شاء الله لو تسمح لنا  ..

----------


## star

> موضوع رائع وتحليلات راقية  ..  متابعين معك .. ولي تعليق ان شاء الله لو تسمح لنا ..

 انت الخيررر والبركه وابغاك تستمر معي في الموضوع
ةبالتوووووووفيق

----------


## star

خرجنا من اليورو دولار ب 50 نقطه ولله الحمد

----------


## وليد الحلو

:015:   نرفع القبعات احتراما لهذا الموضوع القيم    ودى و تقديرى

----------


## euro trader

> GBP/CHF 
> يمر بمقاومه قويه توافق مستوى فايبو 50  
> هذا بالنسبه للفريم اليومى  
> بالنظر على شارت الاربع ساعات سنجد دايفرجنس سلبى يشجع الهبوط وشمعة الرجل المشنوق تتحدث

 *تمام كلامك واستاذ فى الدايفرجنس   بس خلى بالك فى مقاومه مكسوره تحولت الى دعم للسعر , وحاول الهبوط منها وارتد لأعلى . 
بالنسبه شمعة الرجل المشنوق تحتاج الى تأكيد بعدها بشمعة هبوط 
عارف لو حصل واتكونت شمعة هبوط على الاربع ساعات تدعم شمعة الرجل المشنوق الانعكاسيه وكمان قفلت تحت الدعم المشار اليه فى الصوره هتبقى فرص بيع كويسه جدا .  *

----------


## HaBiEb.Heidaya

الشرف  ليا مشكور على سرعة الرد    والشرح موفق  دايما  ومتابع  بأذن الله

----------


## Epic

> *تمام كلامك واستاذ فى الدايفرجنس   بس خلى بالك فى مقاومه مكسوره تحولت الى دعم للسعر , وحاول الهبوط منها وارتد لأعلى . 
> بالنسبه شمعة الرجل المشنوق تحتاج الى تأكيد بعدها بشمعة هبوط 
> عارف لو حصل واتكونت شمعة هبوط على الاربع ساعات تدعم شمعة الرجل المشنوق الانعكاسيه وكمان قفلت تحت الدعم المشار اليه فى الصوره هتبقى فرص بيع كويسه جدا .  *

  ما شاء الله تمام التمام  :Good:  انا مش متفائل بالاغلاق فوق المقاومه المكسوره وممكن تعاكس اتجاهنا   
بس شوف الفريم اليومى الدعم الذى تحول الى مقاومه متينه 
وهذا ما اطمئن له بغض النظر عن الشموع الانعكاسيه  
عموما ننتظر اغلاق شمعة الاربع ساعات

----------


## max2007

EUR USD H1

----------


## هيفاءالرياض

اين هو الاخ ستار لعل المانع يكون خيرا

----------


## برنس قطر

الدولار ين كسر

----------


## euro trader

الدولار / ين 
كسر الضلع السفلى للقناه الصاعده  
حركة مؤشر الاستوك تدعم الهبوط

----------


## برنس قطر

> الدولار / ين  كسر الضلع السفلى للقناه الصاعده   حركة مؤشر الاستوك تدعم الهبوط

   اخي الكريم لقد تم طرح الفرصة مسبقا

----------


## euro trader

> اخي الكريم لقد تم طرح الفرصة مسبقا

  ولا يهمك عندى المره دى 
الاهم من ده كله انه يهبط , والا هقول انت السبب  :012:

----------


## برنس قطر

> ولا يهمك عندى المره دى  الاهم من ده كله انه يهبط , والا هقول انت السبب

 هشتري مليون ين علشان انزلة جامد خلال الفترة الاسيوية  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## euro trader

> هشتري مليون ين علشان انزلة جامد خلال الفترة الاسيوية

 وانا هبيع ال 150 دولار اللى معايا يمكن يعملوا حاجه .

----------


## برنس قطر

ان شاء الله  دربة اخضر  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nader87

> ان شاء الله  دربة اخضر

 اخي شاهد الشمعة الانعكاسية في رسمك.......... اعتقد انها ستجعلك تعيد حساباتك

----------


## Epic

فين الكلاسيكيين  :Doh:  
نبدأ 
EUR/CHF 
ترند صاعد قوى على الساعه وتم اعادة الاختبار

----------


## Epic

NZD/USD 
ترند صاعد وبشائر الاختراق

----------


## sh_yasser

تحديث  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:  :Boxing:

----------


## بنت الكويت

هذا ترند مكسور مو نماذج ... او شرايك

----------


## sh_yasser

يعني مفيش شبة من العلم

----------


## sh_yasser

مفيش فايدة 
بائت محاولة الاحياء بالفشل 
دمتم بالخير

----------


## خلودي

لماذا لا توجد فرص ام تم تقفيل الورشة

----------


## 300

> مفيش فايدة 
> بائت محاولة الاحياء بالفشل 
> دمتم بالخير

 أبشر اخوي إن شاء الله معك الى يوم الجمعه بعده ننقطع فترات  :CEDP Stealer Animation30: 
لم اكن ارغب بالمشاركة لانه فتره ونقطع بس شفتك متحمس ندفع معك ورشه شوي على قد معرفتنا بسيطه 
EURUSD شاهد هذا جدر  :Big Grin: 
مستوى 1.4906 مهم جدا اذا وصله سعر بتوقع له ارتداد لانه مقاومه قويه اذا كسر راح يرفرف في الاعالي يكمل نموذج جدر  :012: 
بتمنى لكم التوفيق ...!!!
جاري ارفاق شارت ثانيه  :Eh S(7):

----------


## 300

:Emoticon1:

----------


## salim2

> في وجهة نظري   لو الكسر بشمعة كبير ننتظر الاختبار  ولو الكسر بشمعة عادية ندخل معها مباشرة

 يعني تقصد أننا لا ننتظر فتح الشمعة الثانية.

----------


## sh_yasser

> أبشر اخوي إن شاء الله معك الى يوم الجمعه بعده ننقطع فترات 
> لم اكن ارغب بالمشاركة لانه فتره ونقطع بس شفتك متحمس ندفع معك ورشه شوي على قد معرفتنا بسيطه 
> EURUSD شاهد هذا جدر 
> مستوى 1.4906 مهم جدا اذا وصله سعر بتوقع له ارتداد لانه مقاومه قويه اذا كسر راح يرفرف في الاعالي يكمل نموذج جدر 
> بتمنى لكم التوفيق ...!!!
> جاري ارفاق شارت ثانيه

 اسعتدني بمشاركتك بعد ان بدا اليأس يتملكني
وكنت ناوي ارفق الشارت الخاص باليورو لانة نموزج قوي بس كنت فقدت الامل
تحليلك رائع وانشاء الله ما تنقطع

----------


## sh_yasser

ما رايك فى هذا الشارت

----------


## سامح الجندي

موضوع جميل فعلا

----------


## seifo005

> موضوع جميل فعلا

 و زادته مشاركتك جمالا  :Wink Smile:

----------


## سامح الجندي

> و زادته مشاركتك جمالا

 والله أنت إلي جميل ومنور المنتدى كله ياسيف  :Wink Smile:

----------

